# Campagne, The Missed Sport



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

What surprises me is that Campagne has not been adopted here in North America.

Having trained and trialed both as a handler and decoy in Campagne. Loving every moment.

Always wonder why it has not become the suited sport of choice for those looking for it all.

Obed extrodinaire, Tracking on and off leash, muzzle attacks, etc.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

First I'm hearing of this.. where did this sport originate and where is it most popular? Would you happen to have any videos of a routine? I'd love to check it out.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Last time this was braugt up I think it was becaus of the means neded to have trails. a lake, a complet city  and al that


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it is the location/space as well. Natural barriers/lay of the land, water, bridges, etc.
Sure looks cool though!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Dave Martin said:


> where did this sport originate and where is it most popular?


It originated in France, and I believe is still practiced pretty much only in France. There have been a few attempts to bring it the US, but they weren't successful. It does take a large amount of space.

It's a very cool sport, the exercises of French Ring, but set in a natural setting. The jumps are actual hedges, ditches, walls, etc, retrieves in the water, bitework with environmental/scenario flare but also the FR esquives and stick work. Plus the tracking that was mentioned. IMO it is as close to complete of a sport as you are going find. The handling is also much less rigid then French Ring, with handlers allowed to pat the jump, or run with the dog to get them to jump, etc.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

The Decoys in barely protective costumes.

Bakers, Police and or military. The list is endless


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

pattern training will not work.


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

A judge that recently visited California for a Mondioring trial competes and judges in Campagne...he spoke of the sport very warmly and as his favorite.

It would be great to see it; but if we can't really get French Ring, let alone Mondioring to take off here in the states due to the continual namby pamby crap on bitework, I really doubt in the internet age you will get enough commitment and interest from enough people to build an organization to support it...


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Lloyd Kasakoff said:


> A judge that recently visited California for a Mondioring trial competes and judges in Campagne...he spoke of the sport very warmly and as his favorite.
> 
> It would be great to see it; but if we can't really get French Ring, let alone Mondioring to take off here in the states due to the continual namby pamby crap on bitework, I really doubt in the internet age you will get enough commitment and interest from enough people to build an organization to support it...


 
The original seminar for Campagne was held in California. The Judge who taught was Msr. Fromage.

I distinctly remember the warning signs to Beware of Rattlesnakes


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> The original seminar for Campagne was held in California. The Judge who taught was Msr. Fromage.
> 
> I distinctly remember the warning signs to Beware of Rattlesnakes


This time around it was Jean Maurice Willig. Total Class Act.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

_The Decoys in barely protective costumes._

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=1474&stc=1&d=1285692149

You mean costumes like this one? Moreau (pictured, now deceased...) made this one that I used for my National Select Cert. I had taken THOUSANDS of bites in that suit! (I never owned it though...) Kept me bruisey... Inspired decoys to MOVE quickly.

Cheryl Carlson had a Campagne trial back in the day. She also Cert'd as a decoy. Moreau was a big fan of it too. I wanted to cert, and when I asked for a rule book (if you remember, I had a huge knowledge of the Ring rule book back then) I was told it wasn't really a rule book per se. Maybe a few pages of "guidlines." IMO, it's the greatest dog sport there is!


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

I still have an original Moreau Suit in Perfect Condition.

Scary Lite


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Only thing lighter would be Carharts! I think your one in perfect condition is "suitable" for framing. LOL

Glad to see you're still kickin' Jerry.

Keep the faith.

Tim "Dogbait" Lynam


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I remembered Jeff White and a couple of guys in Texas (and else where?) trying to get Champagne started here in the States a couple of years ago. What ever happened with that?


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCWaLTISPKI

The highlights from the The Championships a couple of years ago.

Mark


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

So is it something you need to have French Ring 3 before you do this, or is it a complete different sport with its own titles and trials?


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> So is it something you need to have French Ring 3 before you do this, or is it a complete different sport with its own titles and trials?


I don't think it has pre-requisites. That said, passing a campagne trial allows you to compete in other SCC Sports. 

"It is the only complete discipline in French programs: From jump exercises, obedience and defense add two tests of pistage and water work. But also and maybe especially, "Campagne" values the qualities in initiative of the dog. As his name indicates it, the work practices in "The Country" unfolds itself in a natural environment: - Land of 3 hectares minimum for the party (jumps, obedience, defense and work to water). - Ample nature (at least 6 hectares by dog) for the tests of pistage. By his configuration and variety (drinks, water piece, clearing, field) the framework of a Campagne offers every competition a different journey where all is new for the dog, the environment but also the order and the presentation of the numerous exercises. Spectacular and selective, Campagne values the qualities of adaptation of the dog. "

"Campagne Brevet: includes Noted on 150 points: - 
Hell on leash - 4 pts - 
Continuation without leash - 8 pts - Absence of the master - 10 pts - launched Bait - 10 pts - 
hedge Jump 1 m - 10 pts - 
Report to water - 10 pts - 
Defense of the master - 30 pts - Attacks launched - 30 pts - 
Track 300 m in long and object report - 30 pts -
general Pace - 8 Obtained pts 
with 75% of the points (112,50), Campagne gives access to the Campagne 350 but also to the competitions of Ring 1 and of RCI 2. The Campagne 350 pts is so accessible to the tenured ones of the Patent of dog of defense and RCI 1. "


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Campagne 350 POINTS Noted, of course, on 350, it understands: - 
Bait Refusal - 20 pts - 
Continuation in leash- 4 pts - 
Continuation without leash - 8 pts - 
Absence master 2' - 10 pts 
- Positions - 18 pts 
- wall Jump -20 pst 
- hedge Jump - 20 pts 
- grid Jump - 10 pts 
- trellis Jump - 10 pts 
- Attacks launched full-face orevasive - 30 pts 
- Attack launched with guard to the farm - 40 pts 
- Defense of the master - 30 pts 
- Research- 40 pts 
- Work to water - 30 pts 
- Report to the view - 8 pts 
- Report to the unawareness - 10 pts 
- Pistageto the bloodhound trait - 40 pts 
- general Pace - 12 pts

When the competitor obtained more than 280 pts under 2 different judges, it can attain the Selective Campagne. The Campagne 350 pts also can give access to the RCI 3.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> So is it something you need to have French Ring 3 before you do this, or is it a complete different sport with its own titles and trials?


 
No not needed but having a background in French Ring is very helpfull.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lloyd Kasakoff said:


> Hell on leash - 4 pts -


Sounds like my new pup! LOL!

Very cool sport it would be fun to try once in my life or at least watch one.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

The spectators follow the dog and handler everywhere they go. Just like golf.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

he water work is the bomb. The best.

Sen away done in water.

Seen an unseen retrieves in water.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

I talked to Dominique Piton about Campagne at the ARF national. He mentioned that he is encouraging French Campagne enthusiasts to maintain the rigororous requirements of the traditional sport. He judges it (along with schutzhund, FR and Mondio). Want to talk about back in the day, he used to make his own suits before you could easily get suits that were flexible enough.

At any rate, I would really love to get some Campagne going!

Thanks for posting this Jerry!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

There is a similar discipline in Belgium, called "Reality".
Same as Campagne in France a lot of competitors are dogs that can't compete in Ring anymore because of jumping or control issues.
Some do it to give their retired dogs some fun.


----------



## Dave Kroyer (Feb 26, 2010)

We tried to get it going about 5 years ago here in texas. I think the website is still up. CampagneUSA was the website. We had a seminar and were going to have a trial and my self with my retired sch dog who did lower level FR and Ivan and his dog back then were going to go for entry levl title. We were going to cook the books with like 2 or 3 other dogs just to have a trial here in US.....BUT....both of our dogs got injured and we could not do it. So the whole thing kinda went by the wayside. Problem is...you dont train for campagne...you do FR or MR 3 and make sure you are tracking your dog its whole life and THEN go to campagne. Daniel the judge told me its diffcult after you start campagne to back to FR or MR cause the dogs start looking for decoys everywhere....like I dont have enough problem already with that in FR!!!!!!!!!!! Its a very cool sport...I would like to revist that scene again one day!! Hell we even had T shits and Tracking articles that said CAMPAGNE USA on them!! I still have some!!!


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

*Bouvs in Campagne -videos*

Turns out Dominique has judged Rumba the Granddam of Shady (the young short-coated fawn Bouvier I've posted pics of) numerous times.. I think sometimes in Campagne!  -I even have a few pics of them together at trials in France *somewhere*.
Shady's sister Dixie went over to France & is being trained in Campagne & Ringsport -she has her Brevet already.

Here's a couple pics/videos of the dogs:
Rumba FR 2, MR 2, Campagne 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K4h_o7ajBE
















Dixie FR Brevet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIEygT0vYGQ&feature=related











Margaret Wheeler said:


> I talked to Dominique Piton about Campagne at the ARF national. He mentioned that he is encouraging French Campagne enthusiasts to maintain the rigororous requirements of the traditional sport. He judges it (along with schutzhund, FR and Mondio). Want to talk about back in the day, he used to make his own suits before you could easily get suits that were flexible enough.
> 
> At any rate, I would really love to get some Campagne going!
> 
> Thanks for posting this Jerry!


----------

